# dosing nitrogen



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

My nitrates are at zero in my planted aquarium. I have no fish yet and read that between 10-20 ppm are suitable for plants. I bought some seachem nitrogen to dose my 100 gallon heavily planted tank to get my nitrates up. Should there be a direct correlation in me dosing nitrogen and seeing my nitrates rise in future testing? The reason I'm asking is I want to be able to know when too much, or too little nitrogen has been dosed by using a nitrate test. Is this appropriate? I have been dosing according the directions on the seachem nitrogen bottle but have yet to see any rise in nitrate using my test kit SO I am dosing more often (than what it says in the directions) in hopes that I can achieve the desired level. I don't want to be dosing too much thinking that my nitrate test will show this when it might not... Am I going about this the right way dosing nitrogen fert to see a raise in nitrates? Thanks.


----------



## johnmcleren (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't do overdose. A little does will be OK, but overdose can have serious consequences for the inhabitants. In my opinion, you should consult an expert first, then learn from him/her and, then try by yourself.


----------

